# Little help



## likmywagon (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey all little help. I picked up a very nice 2003 W8 wagon over a year ago for next to nothing thinking I'd have it converted to Diesel. Long story short I backed out of that project and have been sitting on the car not sure what to do with it. It drove very nicely when I bought it but had an ABS and Traction Control fault lights plus a check engine lite with a "P0318 Rough Road Sensor" fault code. I can clear the code but it returns pretty quickly even while just idling in the driveway. I'm pretty sure from research here and elsewhere that issue is related to either the ABS module or an ABS sensor but now I have a new but hopefully not bigger issue. I've been starting it up but not actually driving it every few months and it's always fired right up summer or winter and when revved lightly it sounds absolutely sweet. Today when I started it for the first time in 4-6 weeks I heard a new knocking sound that was in synch with the engine RPMs. It seems to be coming from the front top of the engine in an area somewhere between the engine and the rad fans. It's the kind of sound an air driven water pump makes if you're familiar with them. Not so much metal knocking as a pneumatic thumpa thumpa. Kind of sounds like a crank bearing as well but I don't see how that would let go without driving it. I had pulled off the ABS module a while ago looking for a replacement and had just reinstalled it today prior to staring it but the sound doesn't seem to be coming from the ABS pump or module or anything in that area. Turning on and off the AC didn't make any difference and the rad fans spin freely without any unusual noise or binding.
Anyhoo any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 20, 2014)

try www.cheapabs.com for your abs module. sent mine on a Thursday and had it back, repaired on Monday. 150 bucks and works perfectly. I had an odd knocking/ticking coming from that area. I think it was a belt that drives the balance shafts. It had lost its teeth. Not a cheap repair, but solved the problem. good luck.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Join us here:

www.w8forum.dk


----------



## NDW8 (Dec 24, 2014)

I am a new W8 owner. This is the message that I get when I click to register at www.w8forum.dk


*Error Error 

New registrations are currently suspended, please check back again later.* 



Wonder if you could inquire about that?

Thank you.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Follow the instructions here:

http://www.w8forum.dk/forum_posts.asp?TID=3067&title=how--to--register


----------

